# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Tips needed for ingesting Arginine Powder...YUCK!!

## thabeastmaster

OK, so ive decided to start incorporating L-Arginine powder into my supplement regimine and just bought some powder....im gettin ready to head to the gym in a lil bit and threw a scoop (3grams) into some water, swished it around, and drank....OMG...GAGGGGGGGG.....first off, when i opened the jar it smelled like my jack rag....guess there is alot of protein in spooge (ill remind the females while on their knees), now as far as how it tasted OMG....HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE.......

any tips on how to mix, or what to mix with, or is this just one of those pinch your nose and bust it down type of deals??



oh yeah, and i realize 3grams is a small dose, as ive heard about most guys taking 5-10 at a time, but i make a habit of trying things out slowly as i have a VERY sensitive system......any side effects yall have experienced while taking Arg powder? i heard the pumps are insane...

----------


## mavsluva

Yep, been there and done that. Try the arginine product that I've recommended in my post below. It's great.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=292240

----------


## boostedevo8

just man up and take it down.....that's all I can say.......I'm currenty taking 6grams per dosage .....

but I'm 6`2ft 230lbs ....

----------


## thabeastmaster

hey boosted....when are u taking ur doses? times of day...

----------


## boostedevo8

morning ....afternoon......bedtime

----------


## RANA

Vodka, drink a bottle first then there should be no problems after that...the only bitch is the hangovers. But seriously, buy different kinds of juice (small containers, remember low sugar...) or different flavors of crystal light and see what taste better.

----------


## NotSmall

I recently started supplementing with arginine ethyl ester and creatine ethyl ester, they tasted fuckin orrible no matter what I mixed 'em with but now I pop 2 orange flavoured effervescent vit C tabs in a small glass of water and add 5g glutamine, 2.5g AEE and 2.5g CEE, once the tablets have dissolved give it a quick stir and down it, when I first did it it was OK - now I actually like it!

----------


## HSFootball

Try mixing it with some gatorade powder.

----------


## donniebrasco

cranberry juice.
helps

----------


## Schmidty

IMO any juice would work but keep it away from ur glutmine and other aminos as ur body will not geet te full effect from the largine.

----------


## HSFootball

> IMO any juice would work but keep it away from ur glutmine and other aminos as ur body will not geet te full effect from the largine.


I guess that's why NO2 products say do not take it with any glutamine products. :P

----------


## nyjetsfan86

put some juice in your mouth anykind low in sugar and then scoop the arginine right into your mouth swish around a little and swallow then you dont have to worry about drinking so much and the taste wont be as bad

----------


## RANA

As dumb as this sounds, when you drink your stuff Pinch your nose. You will be unable to taste the stuff going down, only the after taste.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

i agree with rana that works too but make sure after you do that drink something that has flavor to get the after taste out of your mouth

----------


## rodosman

Just cap your own powders. I agree Arg is the nastiest taste out there. The capping is a little time consuming, but worth it when you down 5 gram with no taste

----------


## Vitor Ennnergy

i am used to take 6 - 8 g of l arginine powder mxed with a lemon soda called H2OH here in brazil . Tastes good. Pure L arginine with water made me almost puke sometimes. With that lemon soda is easy .

----------


## boostedevo8

yeah I just down it with some oj... can't taste it at all......

----------

